# Breeding Lamancha's



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been wondering. I will be breeding my 2 8 month old Lamancha doe's here when they reach 11 months of age they have hit almost 90-lbs but i am giving them more time. 

But I was curious I was going to breed my doe's to a full size Lamancha buck but I was wondering what you guys thought if I bred My 2 Doe's to a Mini Lamancha who is registered. 


If i did would I be able to register them as Mini Lamancha babies or would they be Not able to be registered. I was also thinking about the smaller size so they had smaller babies for there first time freshening instead of having full size kids as i wanted to breed the does to my friends full size Lamancha buck. 


But i was curious on what your thought about it was and if i did how big would the babies be at adult weight i know they are half the size of a full size Lamancha but i was also just curious the milk production i would get. My doe's mother was producing 2 gallons on her 2nd freshening at her peak.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How big they'll be when full grown varies greatly from what I have seen. 

You won't be able to register the kids as Mini LaManchas, to be a Mini breed the goat can be at most 70% of each breed and at least 30% of each breed, if that makes any sense. Your kids out of a Mini Mancha x LaMancha breeding would be 25%/75%. 

I think it may effect the size of the kids slightly, but if I were you I would go with breeding to a standard buck. 

I had a standard doe have twins by a standard buck one year. The next year a Nigerian buck bred her (NOT my plans!). She had triplets and they were the same size as her twins were. 

When I had miniature kids, they didn't sell well, they can't be shown at normal shows, and in your case they can't be registered at all. 

If Mini Manchas was something you wanted to pursue, you could do this breeding and then get a Nigerian buck to breed them.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you for your input I am going to just stick with the standard size buck then I am not wanting to get in to mini Lamancha's i love the big doe's and goats and it is much harder for me to find mini bucks without having to buy one. 

thank you for your input I am going to just stick with a standard size buck. 

I was just more concern with the size of babies with my First time fresheners I don't want the kids to be to big or to small either. but i am going to stick with a standard size buck which is way easier.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah you are a lot of help. 

I just had a thought the buck i want to breed my two doe's to is a little big for my liking he is over 2 years old and big for his age so I am thinking they could have birthing problems with his kids. 

I don't want my doe's to die as i put so much money in to getting them the age they are and i love them to much to risk them. I don't really mind them being registered or not for the first time. 

If i get buckling's they will be going in to freezer camp if i get doe's I will raise them to adult and sell them as breeding age doe's I can get more money for the doe's as adults where we live most people don't want to wait for babies to grow up so this would work out for me.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah there is pros and cons to both but we can only hope that repunzels has smaller kids but healthy kids. My doe's are pretty big and don't get much grain I here it depends on how much grain they get on how big the babies are I know they need the Nutrition with being pregnant but to much would make the babies to big to come out so i would say don't give them a lot of grain just make sure that she has lots of hay in front of her and the best browse she can find with mineral and baking soda around and she should be fine.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

what type of grain have you tried to offer them. My doe's really love them the Purina goat chow it is for mainly Dairy goats. My doe's really love this they also love the all stock sweet feed but not as much as the Purina goat chow. 


I also fed them i think it is call dairy 16 for goats or something that my feed store that gets for goats. but i guess some does don't like grain i have never herd of any goat not liking grain. but i guess if they weren't raised on it then that is a first for me.

but that is sort of a good thing but I don't like not feeding some grain to my does when they are on the goat stand it helps me not have to fight them to do there feet or give them shots. 

especially Rosie my Boer doe she hates getting shots she jumps from side to side. I am probably going to have to man handle her a little to get her blood drawn she doesn't like the needle. The women I got Rosie from never gave her any attention like she should have.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Praguirre5 said:


> The breeder that I am getting my buck from in spring breeds all her FF LaManchas to a Nigerian buck. They are registered as experimental at 50/50 LaMancha/Nigerian. She does this because her very first doe died from too large of a kid. The minis sell quiet well in our area, but I really prefer the full size. A lot of ppl like the minis because of the higher butterfat thrown from the sire.
> I don't know enough to have an opinion either way though. So, I'm actually no help at all.


ADGA doesn't register crosses between standard and Nigerian.

As long as the does are at least 80lbs when bred then they should be fine.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah I have tried to feed my doe's the alfalfa pellets but they won't touch them at all. I have gotten my doe's so spoiled they only want timothy hay and there 1 cup of grain every other day. The hay I get come's from over in eastern Washington so it is the best hay i can buy and very expensive i think i paid 18.00 for the big bale.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

As long as your does are a good weight and age for their breed they should kid out just fine. I have had many ff bred at about 90# (Nubians) that kidded singles and multiples and I've never had a problem. Just don't overdo the feed in the last month of pregnancy. Just as an FYI, baking soda free choice is not a good idea. It inhibits the goat from making their own naturally, and wethers/bucks should not have it at all because it messes with the ph balance. Also make sure your does are getting enough calcium during their pregnancy - through alfalfa hay or pellets, so they don't develop problems with toxemia.
Lots of threads on here about that - it's good to know.
Happy kidding!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> As long as your does are a good weight and age for their breed they should kid out just fine. I have had many ff bred at about 90# (Nubians) that kidded singles and multiples and I've never had a problem. Just don't overdo the feed in the last month of pregnancy. Just as an FYI, baking soda free choice is not a good idea. It inhibits the goat from making their own naturally, and wethers/bucks should not have it at all because it messes with the ph balance. Also make sure your does are getting enough calcium during their pregnancy - through alfalfa hay or pellets, so they don't develop problems with toxemia.
> Lots of threads on here about that - it's good to know.
> Happy kidding!


is it strange that my doe's don't touch the baking soda all that much not even in there pen all's they do is dump it even when i secure it to there pen. But I am only going to give it to them when they are on the goat stand i am going to build something for the baking soda on the side of the grain holder so if they need baking soda they can choose to use it.

My doe's don't really like the Alfalfa pellets even though the breeder i got them from use to feed them the alfalfa pellets all the time but I can get the best Alfalfa hay i can buy My hay place trucks it in by the semi's full every so often so he doesn't by his alfalfa from here as it is no good if it is grown here.


----------

